# autoreconf -fi fails



## bcomputerguy (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm trying to run `autoreconf -fi` but I'm getting a error that forces the script to exit. 


```
configure.ac:54: error: possibly undefined macro: AS_IF
      If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.
      See the Autoconf documentation.
configure.ac:56: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_MSG_NOTICE
configure.ac:221: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_MSG_ERROR
autoreconf-2.69: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 failed with exit status: 1
```


Here's a list of installed packages. I think that I've installed everything that's required. 


```
Coin-3.1.3_11                      =
FreeCAD-0.17.g20170310_4           =
ORBit2-2.14.19_2                   =
SoQt-1.5.0_6                       =
adwaita-icon-theme-3.22.0          =
alsa-lib-1.1.2                     =
alsa-plugins-1.1.1_1               =
apiextractor-0.10.10_3             =
appres-1.0.4                       =
apr-1.5.2.1.5.4_2                  =
arandr-0.1.9                       =
argyllcms-1.9.2_1                  =
at-spi2-atk-2.24.0                 =
at-spi2-core-2.24.0                =
atk-2.24.0                         =
autoconf-2.69_1                    =
autoconf-wrapper-20131203          =
autoconf213-2.13.000227_6          =
automake-1.15_1                    =
automake-wrapper-20131203          =
autotools-20130627                 =
avahi-app-0.6.31_5                 =
bash-4.4.12_2                      =
binutils-2.28,1                    =
bison-3.0.4,1                      =
bitmap-1.0.8                       =
blas-3.5.0_3                       =
boost-all-1.64.0                   =
boost-docs-1.64.0                  =
boost-jam-1.64.0                   =
boost-libs-1.64.0                  =
boost-python-libs-1.64.0           =
ca_root_nss-3.31                   =
cairo-1.14.8_1,2                   =
cargo-0.17.0                       =
cblas-1.0_6                        =
chromium-58.0.3029.110_2           =
cmake-3.8.2                        =
cmake-modules-3.8.2                =
colord-1.2.12                      =
compositeproto-0.4.2               =
compton-20160907_2                 =
cups-2.2.3                         =
curl-7.54.0                        <
cvsps-2.1_2                        =
damageproto-1.2.1                  =
db5-5.3.28_6                       =
dbus-1.10.16_1                     =
dbus-glib-0.108                    =
dconf-0.24.0_1                     =
dejavu-2.37                        =
desktop-file-utils-0.23            =
dialog4ports-0.1.6                 =
dmenu-4.7                          =
dmxproto-2.3.1                     =
dotconf-1.3_1                      =
dri2proto-2.8                      =
dri3proto-1.0                      =
droid-fonts-ttf-20131024_3         =
dunst-1.1.0                        =
encodings-1.0.4_3,1                =
espeak-1.48.04_2                   =
expat-2.2.0_1                      =
feh-2.18                           =
ffmpeg-3.3.2,1                     =
firefox-54.0,1                     =
firefox-i18n-54.0                  =
fixesproto-5.0                     =
flac-1.3.2                         =
font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.3_3          =
font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.3_3           =
font-adobe-utopia-100dpi-1.0.4_3   =
font-adobe-utopia-75dpi-1.0.4_3    =
font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.4_3    =
font-alias-1.0.3_3                 =
font-arabic-misc-1.0.3_3           =
font-bh-100dpi-1.0.3_3             =
font-bh-75dpi-1.0.3_3              =
font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi-1.0.3_3 =
font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi-1.0.3_3 =
font-bh-ttf-1.0.3_3                =
font-bh-type1-1.0.3_3              =
font-bitstream-100dpi-1.0.3_3      =
font-bitstream-75dpi-1.0.3_3       =
font-bitstream-type1-1.0.3_3       =
font-cronyx-cyrillic-1.0.3_3       =
font-cursor-misc-1.0.3_3           =
font-daewoo-misc-1.0.3_3           =
font-dec-misc-1.0.3_3              =
font-ibm-type1-1.0.3_3             =
font-isas-misc-1.0.3_3             =
font-jis-misc-1.0.3_3              =
font-micro-misc-1.0.3_3            =
font-misc-cyrillic-1.0.3_3         =
font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.3_3         =
font-misc-meltho-1.0.3_3           =
font-misc-misc-1.1.2_3             =
font-mutt-misc-1.0.3_3             =
font-schumacher-misc-1.1.2_3       =
font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.4_3       =
font-sony-misc-1.0.3_3             =
font-sun-misc-1.0.3_3              =
font-util-1.3.1                    =
font-winitzki-cyrillic-1.0.3_3     =
font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4_3         =
fontcacheproto-0.1.3               =
fontconfig-2.12.1,1                =
fontsproto-2.1.3,1                 =
fr-med-3.2.0_2                     =
freeimage-3.16.0_2                 =
freetype2-2.8                      =
ftgl-2.1.3.r5_6,1                  =
gcc-ecj-4.5                        =
gcc5-5.4.0_2                       =
gconf2-3.2.6_5                     =
gdbm-1.13                          =
gdk-pixbuf2-2.36.6                 =
generatorrunner-0.6.16_1           =
gettext-runtime-0.19.8.1_1         =
gettext-tools-0.19.8.1             =
giflib-5.1.4                       =
git-2.13.1_1                       =
gl2ps-1.3.9_1                      =
glib-2.50.2_2,1                    =
glproto-1.4.17                     =
gmake-4.2.1_1                      =
gmp-6.1.2                          =
gnome_subr-1.0                     =
gnutls-3.5.13                      =
gobject-introspection-1.50.0,1     =
graphite2-1.3.10                   =
gstreamer-0.10.36_6                =
gstreamer-plugins-0.10.36_8,3      =
gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.29      =
gtk2-2.24.31                       =
gtk3-3.22.15                       =
harfbuzz-1.4.6_1                   =
harfbuzz-icu-1.4.6_1               =
hdf-szip-2.1_2                     =
hdf5-1.10.1                        =
hdf5-18-1.8.18_2                   =
help2man-1.47.4                    =
hicolor-icon-theme-0.15            =
hunspell-1.6.1                     =
i3-4.13                            =
i3status-2.11_1                    =
ibus-1.5.14_2                      =
iceauth-1.0.7                      =
icu-58.2_2,1                       =
imlib2-1.4.9,2                     =
indexinfo-0.2.6                    =
inputproto-2.3.2                   =
intltool-0.51.0_1                  =
irssi-1.0.3,1                      =
iso-codes-3.75                     =
jasper-1.900.1_17                  =
jbigkit-2.1_1                      =
jpeg-turbo-1.5.1                   =
jsoncpp-1.8.0_2                    =
kbproto-1.0.7                      =
lapack-3.5.0_2                     =
lcms2-2.8                          =
libFS-1.0.7                        =
libGLU-9.0.0_3                     =
libICE-1.0.9_1,1                   =
libIDL-0.8.14_3                    =
libSM-1.2.2_3,1                    =
libX11-1.6.5,1                     =
libXScrnSaver-1.2.2_3              =
libXTrap-1.0.1_3                   =
libXau-1.0.8_3                     =
libXaw-1.0.13,2                    =
libXcomposite-0.4.4_3,1            =
libXcursor-1.1.14_3                =
libXdamage-1.1.4_3                 =
libXdmcp-1.1.2                     =
libXevie-1.0.3_3                   =
libXext-1.3.3_1,1                  =
libXfixes-5.0.3                    =
libXfont-1.5.2,2                   =
libXfontcache-1.0.5_3              =
libXft-2.3.2_1                     =
libXi-1.7.9,1                      =
libXinerama-1.1.3_3,1              =
libXmu-1.1.2_3,1                   =
libXp-1.0.3,1                      =
libXpm-3.5.12                      =
libXrandr-1.5.1                    =
libXrender-0.9.10                  =
libXres-1.0.7_3                    =
libXt-1.1.5,1                      =
libXtst-1.2.3                      =
libXv-1.0.11,1                     =
libXvMC-1.0.10                     =
libXxf86dga-1.1.4_3                =
libXxf86misc-1.0.3_3               =
libXxf86vm-1.1.4_1                 =
libarchive-3.3.1,1                 =
libarea-20160313_3                 =
libconfig-1.4.9_1                  =
libconfuse-2.7_2                   =
libcroco-0.6.11                    =
libdaemon-0.14_1                   =
libdmx-1.1.3_3                     =
libdrm-2.4.81,1                    =
libedit-3.1.20170329_2,1           =
libepoxy-1.4.3                     =
libev-4.22,1                       =
libevent-2.1.8                     =
libexif-0.6.21_4                   =
libffi-3.2.1                       =
libfontenc-1.1.3_1                 =
libgcrypt-1.7.7                    =
libglade2-2.6.4_8                  =
libgnome-keyring-3.12.0_2          =
libgpg-error-1.27                  =
libgsf-1.14.41                     =
libiconv-1.14_10                   =
libid3tag-0.15.1b_1                =
libidn2-2.0.2                      =
libltdl-2.4.6                      =
liblz4-1.7.5,1                     =
libnghttp2-1.23.1                  =
libnotify-0.7.7                    =
libogg-1.3.2_2,4                   =
liboldX-1.0.1_3                    =
libpaper-1.1.24.4                  =
libpci-3.5.4                       =
libpciaccess-0.13.5                =
libpthread-stubs-0.4               =
librsvg2-2.40.17                   =
libsndfile-1.0.28                  =
libssh2-1.8.0,3                    =
libtasn1-4.12                      =
libtermkey-0.20                    =
libtheora-1.1.1_7                  =
libtool-2.4.6                      =
libunistring-0.9.7                 =
libunwind-20170113_1               =
libuv-1.12.0                       =
libv4l-1.6.3_2                     =
libva-1.8.2                        =
libvdpau-1.1.1                     =
libvorbis-1.3.5_1,3                =
libvpx-1.6.1_1                     =
libvterm-git20161218               =
libx264-0.148.2728_1               =
libxcb-1.12_2                      =
libxdg-basedir-1.2.0_1             =
libxkbcommon-0.7.1                 =
libxkbfile-1.0.9                   =
libxkbui-1.0.2_4                   =
libxml2-2.9.4                      =
libxshmfence-1.2_1                 =
libxslt-1.1.29_1                   =
linux-c6-expat-2.0.1_5             =
linux-c6-fontconfig-2.8.0_3        =
linux-c6-xorg-libs-7.4_9           =
linux_base-c6-6.9                  =
llvm40-4.0.1.r1_5                  =
luajit-2.0.5                       =
luit-1.1.1_1                       =
lzo2-2.10_1                        =
m4-1.4.18,1                        =
mesa-dri-17.1.1                    =
mesa-libs-17.1.1                   =
mkfontdir-1.0.7                    =
mkfontscale-1.1.2                  =
mpc-1.0.3                          =
mpfr-3.1.5_1                       =
msgpack-1.4.2_2                    =
neovim-0.2.0                       =
nettle-3.3                         =
nspr-4.15                          =
nss-3.31                           =
nvidia-driver-375.66               =
nvidia-xconfig-378.13              =
openal-soft-1.17.2_2               =
openblas-0.2.19_1,1                =
opencascade-6.9.1_9                =
opencv-core-2.4.13.1_1             =
orc-0.4.25                         =
p11-kit-0.23.7                     =
p5-AnyEvent-7.13,1                 =
p5-AnyEvent-I3-0.17                =
p5-Authen-SASL-2.16_1              =
p5-Digest-HMAC-1.03_1              =
p5-Error-0.17024                   =
p5-GSSAPI-0.28_1                   =
p5-IO-Tty-1.12_2                   =
p5-IPC-Run-0.96                    =
p5-JSON-XS-3.03                    =
p5-Locale-gettext-1.07             =
p5-Try-Tiny-0.24                   =
p5-Types-Serialiser-1.0_1          =
p5-XML-Parser-2.44                 =
p5-common-sense-3.74               =
pango-1.40.6                       =
pastebinit-1.5_1                   =
pciids-20170525                    =
pcre-8.40                          =
perl5-5.24.1_1                     =
phonon-4.9.1_1                     =
pivy-0.5.0                         =
pixman-0.34.0                      =
pkg-1.10.1                         =
pkgconf-1.3.7,1                    =
png-1.6.29                         =
polkit-0.113_5                     =
portaudio-19.20140130_6            =
printproto-1.0.5                   =
py27-backports_abc-0.5             =
py27-cairo-1.10.0_2                =
py27-certifi-2017.4.17             =
py27-configobj-5.0.6_1             =
py27-cycler-0.10.0                 =
py27-dateutil-2.6.0_1              =
py27-dbus-1.2.0_1                  =
py27-gobject-2.28.6_7              =
py27-gobject3-3.18.2               =
py27-gtk2-2.24.0_4                 =
py27-matplotlib-1.5.3_2            =
py27-notify-0.1.1_11               =
py27-numpy-1.11.2_3,1              =
py27-pyparsing-2.2.0               =
py27-pytz-2016.10,1                =
py27-setuptools-36.0.1             =
py27-singledispatch-3.4.0.3_1      =
py27-six-1.10.0                    =
py27-sqlite3-2.7.13_7              =
py27-tkinter-2.7.13_6              =
py27-tornado-4.5.1                 =
py27-xdg-0.25_1                    =
pydbus-common-1.2.0_1              =
pygobject3-common-3.18.2           =
pyside-py27-1.2.2_1                =
python-2.7_3,2                     =
python2-2_3                        =
python27-2.7.13_4                  =
python3-3_3                        =
python36-3.6.1_2                   =
qt4-assistant-4.8.7_1              =
qt4-clucene-4.8.7_1                =
qt4-corelib-4.8.7_8                =
qt4-dbus-4.8.7_1                   =
qt4-declarative-4.8.7_1            =
qt4-designer-4.8.7_1               =
qt4-doc-4.8.7_1                    =
qt4-gui-4.8.7_3                    =
qt4-help-4.8.7_2                   =
qt4-multimedia-4.8.7_2             =
qt4-network-4.8.7_3                =
qt4-opengl-4.8.7_3                 =
qt4-qt3support-4.8.7_2             =
qt4-script-4.8.7_2                 =
qt4-scripttools-4.8.7_1            =
qt4-sql-4.8.7_2                    =
qt4-sqlite-plugin-4.8.7_4          =
qt4-svg-4.8.7_2                    =
qt4-testlib-4.8.7_2                =
qt4-webkit-4.8.7_2                 =
qt4-xml-4.8.7_2                    =
qt4-xmlpatterns-4.8.7_2            =
qtchooser-39                       =
qzeitgeist-0.8.0_2                 =
randrproto-1.5.0                   =
re2-20170301                       =
readline-6.3.8_1                   =
recordproto-1.14.2                 =
renderproto-0.11.1                 =
rhash-1.3.4                        =
rust-1.18.0                        =
rxvt-unicode-9.22                  =
s2tc-1.0+20151228                  =
schroedinger-1.0.11_4              =
scrnsaverproto-1.2.2               =
serf-1.3.9_1                       =
sessreg-1.1.1                      =
setxkbmap-1.3.1                    =
shared-mime-info-1.8               =
shiboken-1.2.2_2                   =
simage-1.7.0_6                     =
smproxy-1.0.6                      =
snappy-1.1.4                       =
speech-dispatcher-0.8.6            =
speex-1.2.0,1                      =
speexdsp-1.2.r3_1                  =
spidermonkey170-17.0.0_6           =
sqlite3-3.19.3                     =
startup-notification-0.12_4        =
subversion-1.9.5                   =
sudo-1.8.20p2                      <
suitesparse-4.0.2_6                =
tbb-2017.5                         =
tcl86-8.6.6_2                      =
texinfo-6.3_2,1                    =
tiff-4.0.8                         =
tk86-8.6.6                         =
tpm-emulator-0.7.4_2               =
trapproto-3.4.3                    =
trousers-0.3.14_1                  =
twm-1.0.9                          =
unibilium-1.2.0                    =
unzip-6.0_7                        =
v4l_compat-1.6.3                   =
videoproto-2.3.3                   =
vtk6-6.2.0_5                       =
webp-0.6.0_3                       =
x11perf-1.6.0                      =
x265-2.3                           =
xauth-1.0.10                       =
xbacklight-1.2.1_1                 =
xbitmaps-1.1.1                     =
xcalc-1.0.6_2                      =
xcb-util-0.4.0_2,1                 =
xcb-util-cursor-0.1.3              =
xcb-util-image-0.4.0_1             =
xcb-util-keysyms-0.4.0_1           =
xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.9_1        =
xcb-util-wm-0.4.1_3                =
xcb-util-xrm-1.0                   =
xclock-1.0.7_2                     =
xcmsdb-1.0.5                       =
xconsole-1.0.7_1                   =
xcursor-themes-1.0.4_1             =
xcursorgen-1.0.6_1                 =
xdg-utils-1.1.1                    =
xdpyinfo-1.3.2                     =
xdriinfo-1.0.5_1                   =
xerces-c3-3.1.4                    =
xev-1.2.2                          =
xextproto-7.3.0                    =
xf86-input-keyboard-1.9.0_1        =
xf86-input-mouse-1.9.2_1           =
xf86-video-scfb-0.0.4_5            =
xf86-video-vesa-2.3.4_1            =
xf86dga-1.0.3_1                    =
xf86dgaproto-2.1                   =
xf86miscproto-0.9.3                =
xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1             =
xgamma-1.0.6                       =
xgc-1.0.5                          =
xhost-1.0.7                        =
xineramaproto-1.2.1                =
xinit-1.3.4,1                      =
xinput-1.6.2                       =
xkbcomp-1.4.0                      =
xkbevd-1.1.4                       =
xkbutils-1.0.4                     =
xkeyboard-config-2.21              =
xkill-1.0.4                        =
xlsatoms-1.1.2                     =
xlsclients-1.1.3                   =
xmessage-1.0.4                     =
xmlcatmgr-2.2_2                    =
xmodmap-1.0.9                      =
xorg-7.7_3                         =
xorg-apps-7.7_2                    =
xorg-docs-1.7.1,1                  =
xorg-drivers-7.7_5                 =
xorg-fonts-7.7_1                   =
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.7              =
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.7               =
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.7            =
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.7         =
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.7_1          =
xorg-fonts-type1-7.7               =
xorg-libraries-7.7_2               =
xorg-macros-1.19.1                 =
xorg-server-1.18.4_1,1             =
xpi-quick-locale-switcher-1.7.8.5  =
xpr-1.0.4                          =
xprop-1.2.2                        =
xproto-7.0.31                      =
xrandr-1.5.0                       =
xrdb-1.1.0                         =
xrefresh-1.0.5                     =
xset-1.2.3_1                       =
xsetmode-1.0.0                     =
xsetroot-1.1.1                     =
xterm-329                          =
xtrans-1.3.5                       =
xvid-1.3.4,1                       =
xvinfo-1.1.3                       =
xwd-1.0.6                          =
xwininfo-1.1.3_2                   =
xwud-1.0.4                         =
yajl-2.1.0                         =
yasm-1.3.0                         =
zh-ibus-chewing-1.5.1              =
zh-ibus-pinyin-1.5.0_4             =
zh-libchewing-0.5.1                =
zh-pyzy-0.1.0_4                    =
zip-3.0_1                          =
```

Anyone have any idea why the build is failing?


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 20, 2017)

bcomputerguy said:


> I think that I've installed everything that's required.


What application are you trying to build? It looks like the configure.ac of your project is broken or requires an older or newer autoconf version.


----------



## bcomputerguy (Jun 20, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> What application are you trying to build? It looks like the configure.ac of your project is broken or requires an older or newer autoconf version.



Hi the project is for printer drivers utsushi for some Epson printers. Github repo below.
https://github.com/utsushi/utsushi


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2017)

According to the documentation it's image acquisition software, not printer drivers. What exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 20, 2017)

You need to install devel/autoconf-archive too and then `autoreconf -fi` should be able to generate a usable configure script. configure.ac uses some macros from it to detect Boost.

When trying to build it however, it just hangs on a sed(1) invocation when trying to generate utsushi/tag.hpp, so there is probably a lot more to fix in the Makefiles. Maybe they need to be replaced with textproc/gsed?

EDIT: It seems there is an upstream issue for it already: https://github.com/utsushi/utsushi/issues/31


----------



## bcomputerguy (Jun 21, 2017)

SirDice said:


> According to the documentation it's image acquisition software, not printer drivers. What exactly are you trying to do?



There are printer/ scanner drivers for the printer. The model that I am working with it 
L220/L360 Series

Those are the cups/ xsane drivers. If you go to the Epson website, the drivers that they tell you to download is Imagescan: https://github.com/utsushi/imagescan

Which is just a patched up version of these drivers.



tobik@ said:


> You need to install devel/autoconf-archive too and then `autoreconf -fi` should be able to generate a usable configure script. configure.ac uses some macros from it to detect Boost.
> 
> When trying to build it however, it just hangs on a sed(1) invocation when trying to generate utsushi/tag.hpp, so there is probably a lot more to fix in the Makefiles. Maybe they need to be replaced with textproc/gsed?
> 
> EDIT: It seems there is an upstream issue for it already: https://github.com/utsushi/utsushi/issues/31


tobik@ thank you very much. Installing 

```
autoconf-archive
```
 It made it past the issue.

The upstream issue is mine as well. It seems FreeBSD sed needs new lines and not semi colons as line separators. The dev was helping me sort that out as well. Now I can proceed and also get this package into the ports tree.


----------



## bcomputerguy (Jun 21, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> What application are you trying to build? It looks like the configure.ac of your project is broken or requires an older or newer autoconf version.



I'd like to ask, how did you know that the port/package devel/autoconf-archive was the missing part?

I spent about a week looking on google, trying to figure out what's wrong and everyone was saying; install libtool, autoreconf, etc....

Even in the FreeBSD Handbook on using GNU tools; I didn't see anything mentioned about that particular package. https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/porters-handbook/using-autotools.html

I would like to be able to sort out these issues without posting up forum topics. I'd just like some insight into how you figured it was that port/ package?


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 21, 2017)

bcomputerguy said:


> I would like to be able to sort out these issues without posting up forum topics. I'd just like some insight into how you figured it was that port/ package?


I read the README


----------



## bcomputerguy (Jun 22, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> I read the README



c'mon; which readme? 

I read the one below, that didn't really tell me much that I didn't try. Then I tried to install most the autotools that I could find at the time as seen in my first post with a list of installed packages, that didn't quite help either.

Then the error message was a bit cryptic, googling around kept saying install libtool; libtoolize; pkgconfig, etc...

I'm really trying to understand how to sort these issues out w/o posting so many unnecessary forum threads.

http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/?OSC=LX

  OPTICAL CHARACTER RECOGNITION (OCR) SUPPORT
  -------------------------------------------
    There is also a non-free OCR Engine that can be used to provide
    support for automatic document rotation.  The same functionality
    is available with a recent enough version of Tesseract (3.03 or
    later), however.

    The non-free OCR Engine can be found at the EPSON Download Center
    (see [1] above).

BUILDING/INSTALLING FROM SOURCE
===============================
  In case you got the source from a `git clone` command, you need to
  run the `./bootstrap` script before anything else.  Note that this
  script assumes you that have the "usual" autotools installed.  For
  clarity's sake, that is `autoconf`, `automake`, `autopoint` (part
  of `gettext`) and `libtool`.  You will need the `autoconf-archive`,
  `patch` and `gnulib` as well.

  # The names above refer to *source* packages.  Distributions may
  # have split these in multiple *binary* packages and you man need
  # several of those for the `./bootstrap` to succeed.  In case of
  # trouble, you may want to use `./install-deps` to satisfy *all*
  # binary package dependencies in one fell swoop.
  # See `./install-deps --help` for more information.

  The `./bootstrap` script has a `--help` option you may find useful
  (or not).  The script tries to diagnose any problems it encounters
  so pay attention to the output.  Once `./bootstrap` has completed,
  things should be ready for the regular "source archive" build that
  is documented in the remainder of this section.

  Generic installation notes can be found in the 'INSTALL' file.  The
  `./configure` script supports the following special options:

    --enable-code-coverage
    --enable-sane-config
    --enable-test-reports
    --enable-udev-config
    --with-gtkmm
    --with-included-boost
    --with-jpeg
    --with-magick
    --with-sane
    --with-tiff

  See the output of `./configure --help` for a complete list and more
  information.

  If you have a sufficiently recent Boost installed on your system but
  `./configure` fails to find any of its libraries, please specify the
  library directory with the `--with-boost-libdir` option.  Something
  like:

    $ ./configure --with-boost-libdir=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu

  ought to work.  This problem is most likely to manifest itself on a
  multiarch system.

  After you have `./configure`d the build to taste, all you need to do
  is just:

    $ make
    $ sudo make install

  The installation requires administrative privileges, hence the use
  of `sudo`.  Other means of obtaining the required privileges may be
  used as well.

  Before you install you may wish to make sure that the software will
  work as intended.  You can do this with:

    $ make check

  In case the check detects test failures please do as instructed in
  the output.

  REQUIRED SOFTWARE
  -----------------
    In order to be able to build all components and test (and do so in
    a variety of configurations) a large number of developer oriented
    software packages are needed.  If you start making changes in the
    build machinery (autoconf, automake and such), you need even more.
    To make getting all that software on your system a bit easier, the
    sources include a script to install all these packages for you.
    See `./install-deps --help` for details.


DEVELOPER NOTES
===============

  DIRECTORY STRUCTURE
  -------------------
    The build infrastructure relies on a number of 'upstream/' files
    courtesy of other software as well as 'include/' files to reduce
    code duplication in this package's Makefile.am files.

    In addition to an Utsushi "core", the source code contains a fair
    number of optional components.  The "core" consists of all files
    in the 'utsushi/', 'lib/' and 'src/' directories.  The optional
    components are grouped in subdirectories as follows:

     - connexions  various ways to communicate with hardware
     - drivers
       * dbus      for drivers running in a separate process [TODO]
       * esci      support for ESC/I protocol speaking scanners
       * mock      virtual scanners, useful for demonstration as well
                   as testing purposes [TODO]
       * sane      Utsushi API implemented using the SANE API [TODO]
                   enables use of SANE backends in Utsushi applications
     - filters     modify image data to taste
     - gtkmm       GUI toolkit for Utsushi applications using gtkmm
     - sane        a SANE backend implemented using the Utsushi API
                   enables use of Utsushi drivers in SANE frontends

    Test suites are kept apart from the code they test in respective
    'tests/' directories.

    API documentation can be found in the 'doc/' directory and can be
    updated with the 'html' and 'pdf' `make` targets.  Doing this at
    the top level source directory will recursively update all of the
    available API documentation.

  RUNNING DEVELOPMENT CODE
  ------------------------
    Most of the code can be run without the need to install.  Setting
    the 'srcdir' environment variable to the directory that holds the
    corresponding sources, normally the current directory, activates
    special handling of data and configuration file look-up so these
    will be taken from the source code tree.

    The gtkmm scan application, for example, can be run like so

      $ cd src
      $ srcdir=. ./scan-gtkmm

    You can also execute commands via the `main` program, like so

      $ cd src
      $ srcdir=. ./main list

    in case you want to see a list of available devices.  Execution
    via `main` is the intended mode of operation once the software is
    installed but may get in the way of debugging.

    Exercising the SANE utsushi backend is a little more involved as
    you have to make the SANE frontends go places where they normally
    don't.  For 'scanimage', the following ought to work

      $ cd sane
      $ echo utsushi > dll.conf
      $ srcdir=. SANE_CONFIG_DIR=. ../libtool --mode=execute \
          -dlopen libsane-utsushi.la scanimage -L

() manual page" href="https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=

  Utsushi - Next Generation Image Acquisition

  Copyright (C) 2012-2016  SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION
  Copyright (C) 2015  Olaf Meeuwissen


  SUMMARY
  =======
    This software provides applications to easily turn hard-copy
    documents and imagery into formats that are more amenable to
    computer processing.

    Included are a native driver for a number of EPSON scanners
    and a compatibility driver to interface with software built
    around the SANE standard.


  LICENSING
  =========
    This software is distributed under the terms of the GNU General
    Public License, version 3 or at your option any later version.
    A copy of this license can be found in the 'COPYING' file.


USING THE SOFTWARE
==================
  The software can be started from a command-line with the `utsushi`
  command.  This will automatically select a suitable application to
  control image acquisition and select the default device.  The GUI
  supports selecting a different device should you want to.

  In case you installed from a binary package, chances are that the
  binary package maintainer integrated the software in the desktop
  menu system.  If so, you can probably start up the GUI from there.

  In case you want to automate your image acquisition task, you can
  use a non-interactive utility for that.  Use the '--no-interface'
  option to prevent the automatic UI selection.

  For brief help information, use

    $ utsushi help

  and for help on the image acquisition applications

    $ utsushi help scan
    $ utsushi help scan --no-interface

  To see which devices are available, use

    $ utsushi list

  and use any of the displayed devices as an argument to the 'scan'
  command to select a particular device rather than whatever is the
  default.

  SUPPORTED DEVICES
  -----------------
    At present, at least the following EPSON devices are supported:

      - DS-40
      - DS-510
      - DS-520
      - DS-560
      - DS-760
      - DS-780N
      - DS-860
      - DS-5500
      - DS-6500
      - DS-7500
      - DS-50000
      - DS-60000
      - DS-70000
      - EP-10VA Series
      - EP-808A Series
      - EP-978A3 Series
      - ET-2500 Series
      - ET-2550 Series
      - ET-4500 Series
      - ET-4550 Series
      - L220/L360 Series
      - L365/L366 Series
      - L455 Series
      - L565/L566 Series
      - L655 Series
      - PX-M840FX
      - PX-M860F
      - PX-M7050 Series
      - PX-M7050FX Series
      - WF-6530 Series
      - WF-6590 Series
      - WF-8510/8590 Series
      - WF-R8590 Series
      - XP-220 Series
      - XP-230 Series
      - XP-235 Series
      - XP-332 335 Series
      - XP-430 Series
      - XP-432 435 Series
      - XP-530 Series
      - XP-630 Series
      - XP-830 Series
      - XP-960 Series

  NETWORK SUPPORT
  ---------------
    Most, if not all, of the above devices can be used via a network
    connection.  If you want to do so with this software, install the
    non-free "networkscan" plugin.  This plugin is available via the
    EPSON Download Center[1].

    [1] http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/?OSC=LX

  OPTICAL CHARACTER RECOGNITION (OCR) SUPPORT
  -------------------------------------------
    There is also a non-free OCR Engine that can be used to provide
    support for automatic document rotation.  The same functionality
    is available with a recent enough version of Tesseract (3.03 or
    later), however.

    The non-free OCR Engine can be found at the EPSON Download Center
    (see [1] above).

BUILDING/INSTALLING FROM SOURCE
===============================
  In case you got the source from a `git clone` command, you need to
  run the `./bootstrap` script before anything else.  Note that this
  script assumes you that have the "usual" autotools installed.  For
  clarity's sake, that is `autoconf`, `automake`, `autopoint` (part
  of `gettext`) and `libtool`.  You will need the `autoconf-archive`,
  `patch` and `gnulib` as well.

  # The names above refer to *source* packages.  Distributions may
  # have split these in multiple *binary* packages and you man need
  # several of those for the `./bootstrap` to succeed.  In case of
  # trouble, you may want to use `./install-deps` to satisfy *all*
  # binary package dependencies in one fell swoop.
  # See `./install-deps --help` for more information.

  The `./bootstrap` script has a `--help` option you may find useful
  (or not).  The script tries to diagnose any problems it encounters
  so pay attention to the output.  Once `./bootstrap` has completed,
  things should be ready for the regular "source archive" build that
  is documented in the remainder of this section.

  Generic installation notes can be found in the 'INSTALL' file.  The
  `./configure` script supports the following special options:

    --enable-code-coverage
    --enable-sane-config
    --enable-test-reports
    --enable-udev-config
    --with-gtkmm
    --with-included-boost
    --with-jpeg
    --with-magick
    --with-sane
    --with-tiff

  See the output of `./configure --help` for a complete list and more
  information.

  If you have a sufficiently recent Boost installed on your system but
  `./configure` fails to find any of its libraries, please specify the
  library directory with the `--with-boost-libdir` option.  Something
  like:

    $ ./configure --with-boost-libdir=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu

  ought to work.  This problem is most likely to manifest itself on a
  multiarch system.

  After you have `./configure`d the build to taste, all you need to do
  is just:

    $ make
    $ sudo make install

  The installation requires administrative privileges, hence the use
  of `sudo`.  Other means of obtaining the required privileges may be
  used as well.

  Before you install you may wish to make sure that the software will
  work as intended.  You can do this with:

    $ make check

  In case the check detects test failures please do as instructed in
  the output.

  REQUIRED SOFTWARE
  -----------------
    In order to be able to build all components and test (and do so in
    a variety of configurations) a large number of developer oriented
    software packages are needed.  If you start making changes in the
    build machinery (autoconf, automake and such), you need even more.
    To make getting all that software on your system a bit easier, the
    sources include a script to install all these packages for you.
    See `./install-deps --help` for details.


DEVELOPER NOTES
===============

  DIRECTORY STRUCTURE
  -------------------
    The build infrastructure relies on a number of 'upstream/' files
    courtesy of other software as well as 'include/' files to reduce
    code duplication in this package's Makefile.am files.

    In addition to an Utsushi "core", the source code contains a fair
    number of optional components.  The "core" consists of all files
    in the 'utsushi/', 'lib/' and 'src/' directories.  The optional
    components are grouped in subdirectories as follows:

     - connexions  various ways to communicate with hardware
     - drivers
       * dbus      for drivers running in a separate process [TODO]
       * esci      support for ESC/I protocol speaking scanners
       * mock      virtual scanners, useful for demonstration as well
                   as testing purposes [TODO]
       * sane      Utsushi API implemented using the SANE API [TODO]
                   enables use of SANE backends in Utsushi applications
     - filters     modify image data to taste
     - gtkmm       GUI toolkit for Utsushi applications using gtkmm
     - sane        a SANE backend implemented using the Utsushi API
                   enables use of Utsushi drivers in SANE frontends

    Test suites are kept apart from the code they test in respective
    'tests/' directories.

    API documentation can be found in the 'doc/' directory and can be
    updated with the 'html' and 'pdf' `make` targets.  Doing this at
    the top level source directory will recursively update all of the
    available API documentation.

  RUNNING DEVELOPMENT CODE
  ------------------------
    Most of the code can be run without the need to install.  Setting
    the 'srcdir' environment variable to the directory that holds the
    corresponding sources, normally the current directory, activates
    special handling of data and configuration file look-up so these
    will be taken from the source code tree.

    The gtkmm scan application, for example, can be run like so

      $ cd src
      $ srcdir=. ./scan-gtkmm

    You can also execute commands via the `main` program, like so

      $ cd src
      $ srcdir=. ./main list

    in case you want to see a list of available devices.  Execution
    via `main` is the intended mode of operation once the software is
    installed but may get in the way of debugging.

    Exercising the SANE utsushi backend is a little more involved as
    you have to make the SANE frontends go places where they normally
    don't.  For 'scanimage', the following ought to work

      $ cd sane
      $ echo utsushi > dll.conf
      $ srcdir=. SANE_CONFIG_DIR=. ../libtool --mode=execute \
          -dlopen libsane-utsushi.la scanimage -L

&sektion=&manpath=freebsd-release-ports">

  Utsushi - Next Generation Image Acquisition

  Copyright (C) 2012-2016  SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION
  Copyright (C) 2015  Olaf Meeuwissen


  SUMMARY
  =======
    This software provides applications to easily turn hard-copy
    documents and imagery into formats that are more amenable to
    computer processing.

    Included are a native driver for a number of EPSON scanners
    and a compatibility driver to interface with software built
    around the SANE standard.


  LICENSING
  =========
    This software is distributed under the terms of the GNU General
    Public License, version 3 or at your option any later version.
    A copy of this license can be found in the 'COPYING' file.


USING THE SOFTWARE
==================
  The software can be started from a command-line with the `utsushi`
  command.  This will automatically select a suitable application to
  control image acquisition and select the default device.  The GUI
  supports selecting a different device should you want to.

  In case you installed from a binary package, chances are that the
  binary package maintainer integrated the software in the desktop
  menu system.  If so, you can probably start up the GUI from there.

  In case you want to automate your image acquisition task, you can
  use a non-interactive utility for that.  Use the '--no-interface'
  option to prevent the automatic UI selection.

  For brief help information, use

    $ utsushi help

  and for help on the image acquisition applications

    $ utsushi help scan
    $ utsushi help scan --no-interface

  To see which devices are available, use

    $ utsushi list

  and use any of the displayed devices as an argument to the 'scan'
  command to select a particular device rather than whatever is the
  default.

  SUPPORTED DEVICES
  -----------------
    At present, at least the following EPSON devices are supported:

      - DS-40
      - DS-510
      - DS-520
      - DS-560
      - DS-760
      - DS-780N
      - DS-860
      - DS-5500
      - DS-6500
      - DS-7500
      - DS-50000
      - DS-60000
      - DS-70000
      - EP-10VA Series
      - EP-808A Series
      - EP-978A3 Series
      - ET-2500 Series
      - ET-2550 Series
      - ET-4500 Series
      - ET-4550 Series
      - L220/L360 Series
      - L365/L366 Series
      - L455 Series
      - L565/L566 Series
      - L655 Series
      - PX-M840FX
      - PX-M860F
      - PX-M7050 Series
      - PX-M7050FX Series
      - WF-6530 Series
      - WF-6590 Series
      - WF-8510/8590 Series
      - WF-R8590 Series
      - XP-220 Series
      - XP-230 Series
      - XP-235 Series
      - XP-332 335 Series
      - XP-430 Series
      - XP-432 435 Series
      - XP-530 Series
      - XP-630 Series
      - XP-830 Series
      - XP-960 Series

  NETWORK SUPPORT
  ---------------
    Most, if not all, of the above devices can be used via a network
    connection.  If you want to do so with this software, install the
    non-free "networkscan" plugin.  This plugin is available via the
    EPSON Download Center[1].

    [1] http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/?OSC=LX

  OPTICAL CHARACTER RECOGNITION (OCR) SUPPORT
  -------------------------------------------
    There is also a non-free OCR Engine that can be used to provide
    support for automatic document rotation.  The same functionality
    is available with a recent enough version of Tesseract (3.03 or
    later), however.

    The non-free OCR Engine can be found at the EPSON Download Center
    (see [1] above).

BUILDING/INSTALLING FROM SOURCE
===============================
  In case you got the source from a `git clone` command, you need to
  run the `./bootstrap` script before anything else.  Note that this
  script assumes you that have the "usual" autotools installed.  For
  clarity's sake, that is `autoconf`, `automake`, `autopoint` (part
  of `gettext`) and `libtool`.  You will need the `autoconf-archive`,
  `patch` and `gnulib` as well.

  # The names above refer to *source* packages.  Distributions may
  # have split these in multiple *binary* packages and you man need
  # several of those for the `./bootstrap` to succeed.  In case of
  # trouble, you may want to use `./install-deps` to satisfy *all*
  # binary package dependencies in one fell swoop.
  # See `./install-deps --help` for more information.

  The `./bootstrap` script has a `--help` option you may find useful
  (or not).  The script tries to diagnose any problems it encounters
  so pay attention to the output.  Once `./bootstrap` has completed,
  things should be ready for the regular "source archive" build that
  is documented in the remainder of this section.

  Generic installation notes can be found in the 'INSTALL' file.  The
  `./configure` script supports the following special options:

    --enable-code-coverage
    --enable-sane-config
    --enable-test-reports
    --enable-udev-config
    --with-gtkmm
    --with-included-boost
    --with-jpeg
    --with-magick
    --with-sane
    --with-tiff

  See the output of `./configure --help` for a complete list and more
  information.

  If you have a sufficiently recent Boost installed on your system but
  `./configure` fails to find any of its libraries, please specify the
  library directory with the `--with-boost-libdir` option.  Something
  like:

    $ ./configure --with-boost-libdir=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu

  ought to work.  This problem is most likely to manifest itself on a
  multiarch system.

  After you have `./configure`d the build to taste, all you need to do
  is just:

    $ make
    $ sudo make install

  The installation requires administrative privileges, hence the use
  of `sudo`.  Other means of obtaining the required privileges may be
  used as well.

  Before you install you may wish to make sure that the software will
  work as intended.  You can do this with:

    $ make check

  In case the check detects test failures please do as instructed in
  the output.

  REQUIRED SOFTWARE
  -----------------
    In order to be able to build all components and test (and do so in
    a variety of configurations) a large number of developer oriented
    software packages are needed.  If you start making changes in the
    build machinery (autoconf, automake and such), you need even more.
    To make getting all that software on your system a bit easier, the
    sources include a script to install all these packages for you.
    See `./install-deps --help` for details.


DEVELOPER NOTES
===============

  DIRECTORY STRUCTURE
  -------------------
    The build infrastructure relies on a number of 'upstream/' files
    courtesy of other software as well as 'include/' files to reduce
    code duplication in this package's Makefile.am files.

    In addition to an Utsushi "core", the source code contains a fair
    number of optional components.  The "core" consists of all files
    in the 'utsushi/', 'lib/' and 'src/' directories.  The optional
    components are grouped in subdirectories as follows:

     - connexions  various ways to communicate with hardware
     - drivers
       * dbus      for drivers running in a separate process [TODO]
       * esci      support for ESC/I protocol speaking scanners
       * mock      virtual scanners, useful for demonstration as well
                   as testing purposes [TODO]
       * sane      Utsushi API implemented using the SANE API [TODO]
                   enables use of SANE backends in Utsushi applications
     - filters     modify image data to taste
     - gtkmm       GUI toolkit for Utsushi applications using gtkmm
     - sane        a SANE backend implemented using the Utsushi API
                   enables use of Utsushi drivers in SANE frontends

    Test suites are kept apart from the code they test in respective
    'tests/' directories.

    API documentation can be found in the 'doc/' directory and can be
    updated with the 'html' and 'pdf' `make` targets.  Doing this at
    the top level source directory will recursively update all of the
    available API documentation.

  RUNNING DEVELOPMENT CODE
  ------------------------
    Most of the code can be run without the need to install.  Setting
    the 'srcdir' environment variable to the directory that holds the
    corresponding sources, normally the current directory, activates
    special handling of data and configuration file look-up so these
    will be taken from the source code tree.

    The gtkmm scan application, for example, can be run like so

      $ cd src
      $ srcdir=. ./scan-gtkmm

    You can also execute commands via the `main` program, like so

      $ cd src
      $ srcdir=. ./main list

    in case you want to see a list of available devices.  Execution
    via `main` is the intended mode of operation once the software is
    installed but may get in the way of debugging.

    Exercising the SANE utsushi backend is a little more involved as
    you have to make the SANE frontends go places where they normally
    don't.  For 'scanimage', the following ought to work

      $ cd sane
      $ echo utsushi > dll.conf
      $ srcdir=. SANE_CONFIG_DIR=. ../libtool --mode=execute \
          -dlopen libsane-utsushi.la scanimage -L

()


----------



## tobik@ (Jun 22, 2017)

bcomputerguy said:


> c'mon; which readme?


The README of the project in question of course...



			
				utsushi's README said:
			
		

> BUILDING/INSTALLING FROM SOURCE
> ===============================
> In case you got the source from a `git clone` command, you need to
> run the `./bootstrap` script before anything else. Note that this
> ...


Here I've highlighted the relevant sentence.


----------



## bcomputerguy (Jul 5, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> The README of the project in question of course...
> 
> 
> Here I've highlighted the relevant sentence.



Thank you, I am not sure why I missed that but thanks again for pointing it out to me.


----------

